# Chicago HDR- What do you think??



## iMagineThis1 (Sep 14, 2010)

This should be Washington St in Chicago facing west out of Millenium Park. I have about 10 more in Millennium Park and other locations in Chicago, but what do you guys think of this one first?? Thanks.


----------



## rodnunley (Sep 14, 2010)

I'll admit that I'm new to photography.  So I maybe can't speak much to composition.  But I really like this.

I'm curious how you got three photos with (what looks like) no motion blur from the moving people.

Is this really three photos merged or is it a single photo that you processed in software?


----------



## Provo (Sep 14, 2010)

If you can control some of the halos, blown out colors, hot pixels and chromatic aberration

Composition wise I would say step back a little so that you can get the lower half of the people walking by while retaining roof line of the building if possible and the two trees to fill in your sides.

You have great depth of field going


----------



## bazooka (Sep 14, 2010)

It's very blue.  And like Rod pointed out, I'm not sure how you did this without ghosting?


----------



## Bynx (Sep 14, 2010)

I was going to comment on your post, but I see your photos arent ok to be edited. So I guess they arent OK to be commented on either.


----------



## ann (Sep 14, 2010)

have to get out my sunglasses again for the grass.

there is something strange about the people, at least on my monitor they aren't sharp and........can't quite put my finger on it, but it looks 'fake".

also, interesting question about more than one exposure without creating issues with  movement from those walking people.


----------



## iMagineThis1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Bynx said:


> I was going to comment on your post, but I see your photos arent ok to be edited. So I guess they arent OK to be commented on either.




Sorry I kind of created this account very quickly at school, I didn't realize someone would get so offended that I chose not to have them edited at first. If you do not want to leave a comment, then simply don't. There is no need to comment about how you can't comment (for a silly reason), how effective is that?

Again, I've just started HDRs so of course they're not perfect that's why I'm looking for constructive criticism not offensive criticism.

YES, these are three photographs. I did this with HDR Merge CS5 and the ghosting was removed just by clicking "Remove Ghosting". Almost all the HDRs I've done had ghosting removed quite easily with CS5.

Thanks to those who commented and gave me suggestions. Much appreciated :mrgreen:


----------



## ann (Sep 14, 2010)

well it certainly did a great job removing the ghosting effects *i think * 

i say i think because that might be what i am reacting too, there is no ghosting but their bodies look strange ; i.e check out the legs on the woman to the  left nad then of the couple walking on the right.  This of course is being Picky, but it doesn't seem natural and so it takes something away from my enjoyment of the photo.

it is a good start so keep working and have fun


----------



## iMagineThis1 (Sep 14, 2010)

ann said:


> well it certainly did a great job removing the ghosting effects *i think *
> 
> i say i think because that might be what i am reacting too, there is no ghosting but their bodies look strange ; i.e check out the legs on the woman to the  left nad then of the couple walking on the right.  This of course is being Picky, but it doesn't seem natural and so it takes something away from my enjoyment of the photo.
> 
> it is a good start so keep working and have fun



yup i know exactly what you mean. the sun created a silhouette in the properly exposed image so it must have taken the people from the over exposed and made them look a little funky. 

thank you very much for the input Ann


----------



## Bynx (Sep 14, 2010)

Sorry, I got ticked because Id already made some alterations, then when I went to post with my comments I see you had the snob choice selected. Glad to see you arent one of THOSE. hahaha

I had commented about the blue tone for everthing being in the shade, as well as the halo of the sky. The other thing was the powerful red bag of the woman in the bottom center. Other than that I like the photo. Nice composition, doing what you could with the lens you had. Some cut off parts, but no big deal. Overall a nice shot.
Here are the changes I made.


----------



## iMagineThis1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Bynx said:


> Sorry, I got ticked because Id already made some alterations, then when I went to post with my comments I see you had the snob choice selected. Glad to see you arent one of THOSE. hahaha
> 
> I had commented about the blue tone for everthing being in the shade, as well as the halo of the sky. The other thing was the powerful red bag of the woman in the bottom center. Other than that I like the photo. Nice composition, doing what you could with the lens you had. Some cut off parts, but no big deal. Overall a nice shot.
> Here are the changes I made.



it's alright, i was just in a hurry because my graphic design class was almost over and i had to hop on the train.

this looks great though. definitely needed to get rid of the halo in the sky, because i notice them often and they're overpowering and distracting. since i'm new to this i was wondering how exactly do i go about getting rid of that halo, or at least making its presence minimal? thanks again.


----------



## Bynx (Sep 14, 2010)

In this case, I selected all the sky area and used the vignette tool and colored the sky in top being a blue and the bottom being very light blue.


----------

